# Postmills Rev. 20: two resurrections?



## rembrandt (May 31, 2004)

How do postmills deal with the two physical resurrections in Rev. 20??

If this has been dealt with before, please point me to it.

thanks,
Paul

[Edited on 5-31-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## rembrandt (May 31, 2004)

My bad, I should have said Amills and Postmills.

[quote:1a58a7bb15]4I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony for Jesus and because of the word of God. [b:1a58a7bb15]They[/b:1a58a7bb15] had not worshiped the beast or his image and had not received his mark on their foreheads or their hands. [b:1a58a7bb15]They[/b:1a58a7bb15] came to life and reigned with Christ a thousand years. 5(The rest of the did not come to life until the thousand years were ended.) This is the first resurrection.[/quote:1a58a7bb15]

Who is the &quot;they&quot; (that I highlighted)? It says &quot;they&quot; (second &quot;they&quot came to life. Now, is this the &quot;they&quot; (first &quot;they&quot who were beheaded? It doesn't seem that there is a change of the noun. Wouldn't that make the &quot;they&quot;, people who were physically [email protected]?

Paul

[Edited on 5-31-2004 by rembrandt]

[Edited on 5-31-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

Help!! I am/was amill, but am leaning toward postmill. What about this verse??

thanks,
Paul


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for your ministry, brother!

[quote:b4857835b5]4I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony for Jesus and because of the word of God. They had not worshiped the beast or his image and had not received his mark on their foreheads or their hands. [b:b4857835b5]They [i:b4857835b5]came[/i:b4857835b5][/b:b4857835b5] to life and reigned with Christ a thousand years. 5(The rest of the did not come to life until the thousand years were ended.) This is the first resurrection.[/quote:b4857835b5]

So, the &quot;they [i:b4857835b5]came[/i:b4857835b5]&quot; is referring to when they were physically alive, they were SPIRITUALLY alive. This &quot;they&quot; is still talking about the martyers, right? If so, the &quot;came&quot; is past-tense. 

Paul

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## andreas (Aug 9, 2004)

"That Christ should suffer, and that he should be the first that should rise from the dead, and should show light unto the people, and to the Gentiles".Acts,26:23
Christ is the first resurrection,therefore all who are in Him have taken part in the first resurrection.
andreas.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't understand how Dispensationalists can claim that there are multiple physical resurrections in Rev. 20 in light of John 5:29 which teaches one resurrection to life, and one to judgment? Any insights?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 13, 2004)

[quote:c6ba3e4d09="Ranger"]I don't understand how Dispensationalists can claim that there are multiple physical resurrections in Rev. 20 in light of John 5:29 which teaches one resurrection to life, and one to judgment? Any insights?[/quote:c6ba3e4d09]

Is it just Dispensationalists? Don't classic/historic premils also teach two physical resurrections?


----------

